# Daddy/Daughter in Wyoming



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

The last 2 years I have taken my daughter over to Wyoming to shoot doe antelope. We hunted both units 99 & 94. After last year she announced that it was time for a buck. I tried to outguess the draw and ended up with 0 buck tags and in lots of trouble with the teenage girl. I got on the phone to Wyoming F&G and found a good unit that luckily was under subscribed. I also learned that any unit under subscribed in Wyoming after the draw you can buy an additional buck tag, since youth tags are very reasonably priced we ended up with 2 buck tags and 1 doe tag for her.
Of course the unit was nearly all private, but a few calls to landowners and using the youth/girl angle we were able to get access to a 8000 acre ranch. We did not get to ranch we had arranged to hunt til late thursday night, I had hoped to see it in the light before friday but we stopped many times along the way to look at both antelope and mule deer bucks.
Friday morning found us cruising the many roads on the ranch. Victoria announced that she was not going to shoot anything close to the truck, "I want to stalk it and get as close as I can" I thought whatever it's not like we won't kill any they are everywhere. By 10am we had looked at 30-40 different bucks but nothing real special, 10:30 we were glassing the best buck we had seen all morning and Vic announced "He's mine" she waited for them to feed over the hill and the stalk was one 400-500 yard walk across the valley then sneak mode up the hill. I stayed back and watched the whole thing unfold, she snuck over the hill and made a perfect 100yd shot and buck #1 was down[attachment=4:hysqrqvg]1 antelope (2).jpg[/attachment:hysqrqvg]

My job was the designated gutter, we got him loaded and a short drive back to the barn where we got him hung and skinned, quick lunch and it was time to go after buck #2. We went to the northern part of the ranch this time and found a herd of approx 30 that had 2 possible "shooters". This time I dropped Vic off under the watchful eye of a couple does and I drove away to get a good vantage point to watch the action. She had to lay on the ground for a few minutes until the does went back to feeding, because of lack of cover this salk was gonna be a belly crawl. She literally snuck right into the middle of the herd and took buck #2 with a 30yd shot. There was a little taller buck in the herd but she liked the big cutters on this one[attachment=3:hysqrqvg]cutters (2).jpg[/attachment:hysqrqvg]

My turn to gut and get him hung up, it's now around 3pm and time to go find the doe. I'm thinking "easy enough" we will drive over the hill and blast the first doe we see next to the road and be done. But NO, Vic had other ideas, she wanted to make a stalk and get within 50yds so we needed to find a stalkable herd. The first stalkable herd we found she got into sneak mode and used a dry riverbed to try and get close. At approx 150 yards the riverbed turned muddy and she was out of cover. It would of been a easy shot but she was determined to get within 50 yards. Back to the truck she came and we went off to find the next herd. The rolling hills made stalking possible[attachment=2:hysqrqvg]view (2).jpg[/attachment:hysqrqvg]
We found a herd and the stalk was on , again I drove off and watched thru the binos her cut the distance to 50yds, by the time she got that close all the antelope had laid down, she had to whistle to get them to stand up and "boom" her hunt is over. It was important to her to try and take a dry doe and sure enough she picked the one that did not a fawn by it and it was dry[attachment=1:hysqrqvg]doe (2).jpg[/attachment:hysqrqvg]
Had her hung and skinned by 4:30
It was a great day and lasting memories were made. Vic is making a barnwood pedistal in woodshop and we will mount both bucks herself. Her goal is to have them ready for the state taxidermy competetion early next year. FYI she placed 2nd in the novice division last year. Not bad for 15 year old girl[attachment=0:hysqrqvg]2 for 2 (2).jpg[/attachment:hysqrqvg]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice job hockey,,,,,
Nothing better than those "antelope shoots" to get, and keep, kids hooked on hunting!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bucks there. nice job getting her out.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is by far the best story I've read on here in a long, long time! Thanks for sharing! Nice bucks, by the way.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I to think this is one of the better stories Ive heard on here for a bit. Your daughter looks determined to be quite the sportsmen. I only wish my son was as engaged with this venture as she seems to be. Congrats!!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats to the young lady! I have a 12 year that I would love to take out on a hunt like this. She's got the bug and now you've given me some ideas. Thank you.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool!!! I cant wait until mine is old enough to hunt. Congrats on lifetime memories.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great post. Thanks for sharing. It makes me very excited to hunt with my daughter when she is a little older.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Rad


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

****! that girl's a stone cold killer! She sounds a lot like my wife, ice in her veins and cool as a cucumber under pressure. 8) 

Great job! On the both of ya's! Her for gettin it done the hard, sneaky, earn it way, and you for supporting her in her efforts and taking her out in the first place. THAT is what it's all about! Well done!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A side of _hockey_ I never knew !! :shock:

Congrats to you and you're daughter hockey !!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex cant say "Thats what its all about", Those were my exact words and he stole them from me.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like she had a awesome time thanks for the story and photos. 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is top shelf stuff right there.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

awesome hockey! I got 5 girls and hope to get them asdetermined as yours. Congrats to her!


----------

